# Barn replacement windows



## Pete Q (Apr 18, 2010)

I have a Lester pole barn that is about 30 years old now. It has 20 or so windows that slide open sideways. Through various accidents we have managed to break several of the window panes, but I have not been able to find replacements anywhere. The panes are almost square shape (about 21" x 21.5" - not exact measurement), and to me they look like just regular barn window I see everywhere, but for some reason I can't find anyone in internet or locally who sells them. I would be very happy with even used ones as long as the glass is intact. I have tried to call the local Lester sales rep, but he has not been very helpful at all. 

Could anyone give me a lead where I might find replacement panes?

Pete


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

The reason Lester probably isn't helpful is they have likely changed suppliers 10-15 times in 30 years, and have no idea who made your windows. They are in the new building business, not the replacement part business.

Look in the yellow pages under GLASS. Any decent glass shop can cut glass to fit your sashes, or order double pane if they are that ( most glass shops order them due to the cost of equipment for making the seal )

Remove the sashes yourself and take it to them for measurement and replacement....much much cheaper than them coming out (twice) and doing it.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

what is the frame opening, 24' x 48"? if the panels are about 21.5 square, 

If it is just replace the entire window, as it is a standard size, MY guess is it is a standard size widow, even if the frame is a diffrnet size.


home depot has 24x48 double pain windows vinyl for about $120 according to there site.

should not be that hard unscrew the tin around the window and pry or unscrew the window off the frame and work it out and replace,


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

if ya can put up a pic i can make some frames and you can put your own glass in. or make the whole window. If you go to SEP i have a tutorial on making windows


----------



## Pete Q (Apr 18, 2010)

farminghandyman said:


> what is the frame opening, 24' x 48"? if the panels are about 21.5 square,
> 
> If it is just replace the entire window, as it is a standard size, MY guess is it is a standard size widow, even if the frame is a diffrnet size.
> 
> ...


The rough opening is actually 25 x 43. I can't find any windows sold to this exact size but it does look like the local big box stores can get single pane vinyl windows custom made to that size for about $90 and double pane for $140. Quite a bit more than I was hoping, but eventually will at least partially pay back in heating savings and better security as they are hader to break in.

Pete


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

Pete Q said:


> The rough opening is actually 25 x 43.
> Pete


How hard would it be to widen or shrink the opening, to either a 24 x 36 or 24 x 48" opening, (inch over for the rough size)

I know to widen it one would need to cut some tin and move some framing and to narrow it would take some filler and a few pieces of tin to fill in, but may be an option


----------



## Joe.G (Jun 26, 2012)

I would either Open up or close the opening a bit and find a off teh shelf replacement window, If that is not a option then I would find a local glass shop and either have them custom make you windows or replace the glass in your's.


----------



## Pete Q (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice and input. I ended up deciding to order custom windows. Here is why:
- The original windows are just cheapo horse barn sliders. There is no way to just replace the glass as the sashes are just skimpy metal ones. Many already bent or broken, some missing.
- Closing the rough opening to 36" wide would have decreased sunlight from my shop which I would not want.
- Opening up the rough opening to 48" would have been lots of work, which could not be justified with the cost of custom vs standard size window.

So I ended up with the expensive option that I knew was a possibility to start with. I just posted the original question to find out if anyone knew where to find spare parts to the original super-cheapo ones. Since Lester is a major manufacturer of barns, I thought that they were using some kind of standard barn window even 30 years ago, but it not seem to be the case. Well, I ended up building the walk-in door myself as well, since its size was nonstandard as well. Looking at the Lester web site they are now using much higher quality windows from Hayfield, which are most likely all standard sizes.


----------



## lillianhofstade (Feb 11, 2014)

Pete Q said:


> I have a Lester pole barn that is about 30 years old now. It has 20 or so windows that slide open sideways. Through various accidents we have managed to break several of the window panes, but I have not been able to find replacements anywhere. The panes are almost square shape (about 21" x 21.5" - not exact measurement), and to me they look like just regular barn window I see everywhere, but for some reason I can't find anyone in internet or locally who sells them. I would be very happy with even used ones as long as the glass is intact. I have tried to call the local Lester sales rep, but he has not been very helpful at all.
> 
> Could anyone give me a lead where I might find replacement panes?
> 
> Pete


Though its not a standard window but you can get one built specially for you. Remove the entire structure and take that to the window shop and then ask them what they can do.


----------

